# Top Sirloin



## jfsjazz (Aug 15, 2022)

Local Fresh Thyme had them on sale so I tried the SV method on this cut.  Amazing!!! 

One and a half hours at 140 degrees in the bath and a quick sear on my grill.

Will be stopping by the store to pick up a few more while the sale is still on.

Cheers!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks excellant


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks delicious


----------



## tbern (Aug 15, 2022)

Wow, those look so good, enjoy them!!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 15, 2022)

I love all meat, sirloin ranks right up near the top, it ain't all created equal though


----------

